# Completely cured (for now)



## Womack (Apr 25, 2005)

I Took Effexor and the SA is gone completely. But ususally the SA is tied to my depressive cycles anyway when the depression goes away so does the SA. Its great to be my old outgoing crazy self again. Infact when Im myself I might be a little too outgoing. Its good to chat with people without caring bout anything at all and having a merry old time. So there is hope out there with SA, dont give up,

I still have some problems. I have a fear of going to parties with lots of people i dont know who are drinking, a dance club, or a bar. That sucks cuz most of the people I know my age do these things as like their sole source of fun and going out.

And I know with my Bipolar Disorder the depression and the SA can swing back like it always does. But for know Im riding it out until it comes back. Its so nice to be able to interact with people normally, tell jokes and stuff with no anxiety. If only I could conquer my fear of those parties, dance clubs, and bars Id be set. It does suck that I know that one my bipolar swings back the SA will come back again.

But the lesson is take ur medicine even it will help u for a short time. And screw side affects, it is so much better to have ur SA reduced.


----------



## moejo (Aug 29, 2005)

Hope it all works out. I should try meds too.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Womack (Apr 25, 2005)

Maybe u should switch up meds? I dont know


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

I was on Meds for Ten years, and I don't think it helped my anxiety any.


----------

